# What is she? Part #4-Not AT ALL what we thought....



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

So, as many of you are aware I've been posting threads about-What is She? This black lab mix (which we thought was Great Dane) that was a stray that showed up at my aunt and uncles. Well, turns out someone once loved her because when we took her in to be spayed, she had already been spayed. But on to my story. So, I had her at a parade for homecoming with some friends, all of whom go to the same church I do. (Keep in mind we are in a town an hour from where this dog came to my aunt and uncles.) When at the parade we say the Pastor and his wife and kids. They were in shock at how much my dog looked like theirs. They told us how great of a dog she was, bird hunter, etc. (She was about 2, they had to have her put down because of a tumor.) Anyways, they were saying they got her from the Wal-Mart parking lot. I asked if they had got her here, and they said no, they had got her from P-Town (the same town my aunt and uncle live in-where MY dog came from) I asked them how long ago and they said, about 2 years...and we've been sure since day 1 my dog is between 1 and 2 years. So WOW-she is more than likely from that litter. Their dog was a Lab, German Shorthair, Weimramer...and I've had 3 people tell me she looks like a German Shorthair. Oh, and btw, I saw her actually pointing the other day, and she was doing that zig-zag sniffing walk that hunting dogs do...


Here are pictures of here again:-These are the newest ones


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

That might be the most gorgeous black dog I've seen in a long while! Stunning! I do see some GSP and Weim (but I could also see how you'd think great dane).


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Very pretty dog. What a wonderful shiny coat she has too.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

There are black shorthairs and there may very well be some shorthair in her. The ears are too short and narrow to be a purebred though.


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

She has the eyes of that one on the right. I didn't know GSP had such big ears...but those are beautful dogs! 

Thank you everyone else. Like I always say...I ADORE this dog and still am shocked that no one looked for her/dumped her, whatever happened.


----------



## Obstacle (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice looking dog!


----------

